# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Powerhalse

## Gegen den Wind

aloha,
also folgendes probelem, ich falle bei der powerhalse immer nach innen weg, und nein ich bin nicht zulangsam, weil ich es wirklich bei voll speed mache.....

also woran knnte es liegen???
zuwenig druck auf den mast fu???

----------


## Syncro

ich glaube du stehst zu wenig aufrecht am brett....

----------


## Schattensurfer

Wahrscheinlich fhrst du zu enge Radien, und lehnst dich dann dabei zu weit nach innen !
Versuche mal einen weiteren Radius zu fahre, Krperspannung halten und mglichst aufrecht zu bleiben

----------


## max2air

Kann da nur zustimmen: Liegt warscheinlich daran, dass du versuchst zu enge Radien zu fahren und dich zu sehr in die Kurfe legst -> das Resultat ist warscheinlich, dass das Board verschneidet, dadurch nicht mehr weiter drehen kann, was auch zur Folge hat, dass das Ganze sehr instabil wird.

Versuch dir einfach mal vorzustellen, dass du nur das Brett unter dir drehen willst, du bleibst dabei mit dem Krper genau ber dem Brett und GANZ WICHTIG: mit Gefhl die Kante belasten, nicht zu stark drauftreten!!

VIel Erfolg

----------


## Gegen den Wind

ok, danke leute damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen, aba ich bin fr jeden weitern tipp dankbar...

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

auch in die Knie gehen und ganz wichtig:

Oberkrper aktiv nach vorne lehnen/beugen, nicht nach hinten sich krampfhaft versuchen, am Rigg bzw. der Gabel festzuhalten.

werner

----------


## Syncro

passiert es eigendlich beim einfahren in die Halse oder beim shiften?

----------


## herrzitrone

Moin jungs, 

powerhalse ist ja ein zentrales problem beim windsurfen und ich hab selber ewig rumgetftelt und habs nie hinbekommen.
Irgendwann hatte ich die schnauze voll und hab mir einen rollsurfer gebaut und nach ner guten woche hab ich dann meine erste durchgeglittene gestanden. Ich kann das nur jedem empfehlen, weil die wiederholungsfrequenz auf einem rollsurfer viel hher ist und man somit an einem tag vielleicht 50-100 halsen schafft, statt, wie auf dem windsurfboard vielleicht 10 oder 20. hinzukommt, dass man mit dem rollsurfer nicht mit der segelsteuerung bescheien kann, also entweder man steht das manver oder muss absteigen.

Das rgerliche bei den ganzen beschreibungen im netz und in den zeitungen ist, dass die angaben unvollstndig sind und ich das manver nie wirklich verstanden hab. Als konsequenz probiert man einfach nur rum und fliegt dauernd auf die fresse.

Ich probier an dieser stelle mal, eine mglichst umfangreiche beschreibung des manvers.
Vorab: gleithalsen gibts in allen variationen, jede geht ein bisschen anders und jeder wird sie auch anders machen, allerdings gibts ein paar wesentliche komponenten die bei allen gleithalsen gleich sind. Ich selber fahr sie halse komplett ber die kante, in etwa so, wie einen bottom turn. Das hat den vorteil, dass man auch auf Am  Wind  kurs einleiten kann und trotzdem durchgleitet,  weil man viel druck auf den mast und den vorderen fu hat und so das brett komplett flach im wasser liegt

Problem nummer eins: krperhaltung. 
Viele fangen an, die halse zu trainieren, obwohl sie noch nichtmal die richtige speedhaltung auf dem brett haben, d.h. keine krperspannung, arsch auf dem wasser und druck auf beiden fersen. Dadurch wird die luvkante ins wasser gedrckt, das brett wird nicht frei/schnell und sobald man sich aushngt, verliert man die kontrolle.

Lsung: arschbacken zusammenkneifen, bauchmuskeln anspannen, luvschulter rausdrehen, hfte nach luv drehen, mast arm lang, vorderes bein gestreckt und die zehen nach oben, hinteres bein leicht angewinkelt und die ferse nach oben. Wenn man sich jetzt aushngt, verliert man keine kontrolle und keine geschwindigkeit weil krper, rigg und board eine einheit bilden.

Problem nummer zwei: kein lastwechsel bei der einleitung.
Bisher hab ich diesen tipp nirgendwo gelesen und dabei ist das enorm wichtig. Egal ob beim skifahren, snowboarden oder fahrrad fahren, man kann keine kurve dynamisch einleiten, ohne definierten lastwechsel. Beispiel fahrrad: wenn ihr eine linkskurve fahrt und dabei mal auf den lenker schaut, werdet ihr merken, dass ihr den lenker ein klein wenig nach rechts dreht, bevor ihr den krper nach links in die kurve lehnt und den lenker ebenfalls nach links nachzieht. Beim skifahren habt ihr den lastwechsel durch den stockeinsatz und den vorhergehenden turn.
Lastwechsel bedeutet, dass ihr erst druck auf der gegenseite der gewollten kurve aufbaut und diesem druck dann aktiv folgt und euch auf die andere seite ziehen lasst. Als beispiel nehmt ihr einen wakeboarder, der erstmal ankantet um druck aufzubauen, und dann dem druck beim absprung folgt. So kommt er viel hher, als wenn er das brett nur plan auf dem wasser hlt und aus den beinen abspringt.

Beim windsurfen ist das wichtig, weil ihr nur so die leekante tief ins wasser gedrckt bekommt. Ohne lastwechsel bekommt ihr keine engen kurvenradien hin und das brett wird verspringen. Die meisten gehen zu zaghaft in die kurve, bzw. lehnen erstmal nur das rigg nach lee. So gibts niemals druck auf die kante.

Lsung: 
Der lastwechsel bei der halse ist relativ kompliziert, weil man ihn nur mit dem rigg hinbekommt und nicht, wie beim snowboarden oder Rad fahren aus der zentrifugalkraft durch eine gegenbewegung. Zudem muss das krpergewicht von den beiden beinen auf den vorderen fu und den mast und zustzlich von luv nach lee. Wies genau funktioniert, lest ihr weiter unten in der zusammenfassung.

Problem nummer drei: segel nicht dichtgeholt
Entgegen der landlufigen meinung muss man das segel dichtholen, um den druck rauszubekommen und nicht, um den druck zu behalten und keinen speed zu verlieren.
Das problem bei der halse ist, dass man von einem fahrzustand in den anderen wechseln muss, d.h. von der gleitfahrt, in der das krpergewicht von segel und brett gleichermassen getragen wird, in die kurvenfahrt, in der man nur auf dem brett steht und der segeldruck eigentlich nur strt. 
Man muss das segel soweit dichtholen, dass die strmung abreist und man das rigg komplett drucklos in der hand halten kann (wavesegel mit gutem ON-OFF helfen sehr beim ben), denn nur so kann man sein krpergewicht nach vorne und luv bringen ohne vom segel vornbergezogen zu werden
Macht man das nicht, hat man die standart ich bller in die kurve wie schumacher und komm raus wie bauer fritzchen aufm trecker halse: einleitung, segel offen, druck auf der hinteren hand, zum ausgleich den arsch raus und hinten drauftreten, bremsen und um die kurve rumverdrngern.

Lsung: gabel weiter hinten greifen und mit der vorderen hand ein paar zentimeter an der gabel nach hinten. Es soll sich so anfhlen, als httet ihr zuviel druck auf der vorderen hand. Dann hinten ziehen und den mastarm in die kurve drcken. Denn nur hinten ziehen alleine reicht nicht. man kann auch an land ausprobieren, wie sich das anfhlt.


Problem nummer vier: Shiften und Fuwechsel.
Eigentlich ganz simpel, da gibts nix zu verstehen, das ist reine bungssache.
Tipp: beim shiften an den mast greifen (mach ich heut nochnix boom to boom) und beim fuwechsel den vorderen fu zuerst: fu anheben, ferse nach innen drehen (O-beine), in der neuen position abstellen und dann erst den hinteren fu bewegen. Das hilft, die schultern richtig zu drehen, den krper zu ffnen und nicht versehentlich irgendwo draufzutreten, wo man nicht drauftreten soll. Zieht man den hinteren fu zuerst nach vorn, steht man total verkrampft auf dem brett und der krper ist total instabil.

Ob man zuerst shiftet und dann die fe umstellt, ist geschmackssache. Ich fahr solange switch, bis ich das segel auf der neuen seite in der hand halte. Vor allem auf kleinen brettern ist das einfacher. 

Und nu: Halse schritt fr schritt:

- segelhand nach hinten, masthand leicht nach hinten, aushngen und hintere fu aus der schlaufe (bei waveboards kann man ihn auch drinlassen). Knie beugen
- krper nach hinten/luv lehnen und gewicht aufs hintere bein. Mit beiden !! armen das segel zum krper und nach hinten ziehen und gleichzeitig die schultern nach auen drehen.
An dieser stelle sollten die schultern quer zum brett stehen, beide arme sind nun angewinkelt.
Dreht ihr die schultern nicht nach auen, gibts beim lastwechsel nen fetten schleudersturz.
- lastwechsel: nun zuerst den oberkrper richtung bug neigen bis dass ihr mit dem kopf vorbei am mast nach lee schauen knnt, dann blitzschnell den mastarm durchstrecken. Das katapultiert euch nach vorne und lee und drckt die kante ins wasser. Ebenso lehnt ihr euch voll auf den mast, der vordere ellenbogen zeigt nach unten.
- kurvenfahrt: ihr werdet nun merken, dass das segel komplett den druck verliert und ihr somit auch nicht mehr den zug habt, den ihr braucht, um auf dem vorderen fu zu stehen. Das gleicht ihr aus, indem ihr mit der masthand das segel parallel zum krper (segelarm bleibt angewinkelt) richtung bug verschiebt, je mehr ihr abfallt und gleichzeitig die schultern und hften in die kurve (nicht in die gegenrichtung!!! Sonst tretet ihr instinktiv hinten drauf und das heck suft ab) dreht. Dabei mit der hinteren hand immer schn dichthalten, niemals auffieren!!! Das segel bleibt bis zum shiften dicht. an dieser stelle passieren die meisten fehler: weil man das von der halse in verdrngerfahrt so gewohnt ist, dreht man die hften und schultern richtung bug, verlagert das gewicht aufs hintere bein, macht das segel auf und versucht, mit segelsteuerung das brett um die kurve zu drcken. dadurch bremst man voll ein und kommt aus dem gleiten. also: hfte und schultern immer schn richtung kurvenmitte, segel dichthalten und den geringer werdenden zug nach vorne ausgleichen, indem ihr das segel parallel zum krper richtung bug zieht.
Wenn ihrs richtig macht berhren sich die knie und es sieht aus, als httet ihr X  beine.
- shiften: das shiften kommt automatisch und zwar zu dem zeitpunkt, an dem der schultergrtel und der mastarm eine gerade bilden. Dann braucht ihr nur noch an den mast zu greifen und diesen zum schultergrtel zu ziehen und die hintere hand loszulassen. Geht ganz von alleine, vorausgesetzt der krper steht immer noch schn parallel zur lngsachse des boards.

Und jetz der obertip: der kopf schaut immer zum kurvenausgang. Zu keiner zeit drft ihr das segel anschauen, vor allem nicht beim shiften!! wenn ihr einen blick aufs segel werft, dreht ihr automatisch den kopf und somit den ganzen krper richtung bug-->einbremsen, nicht durchgleiten.

Und weils vielleicht noch ein paar videos braucht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=murTmvbr0H0&feature=fvw
die einleitung und den lastwechsel ist hier wunderbar gezeigt ab 0:36
statt wave 360 stellt euch ein einfaches segelshiften vor. Ihr knnt sehen, wie krass JP das segel nach hinten zieht und den oberkrper nach vorne neigt. Der lastwechsel kommt durch explosives strecken des mastarms.

Btw: das ist eine halse ohne krperspannung lastwechsel und ohne dichtholen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia0I8...eature=related
ihr knnt auch wunderbar sehen, wie der typ ab der einleitung immer auf sein rigg glotzt, statt in die kurvenmitte. dadurch verkorkst er seine komplette krperhaltung

Wie schon gesagt ist es ein enormer vorteil, sich einen rollsurfer zu bauen, vor allem fr die, die nicht so oft aufs wasser kommen und schon jahrelang ben. Es reichen 2 bft und wenn man fleiig ist, schafft man das manver nach ein bis zwei wochen.

----------


## herrzitrone

ach ja @gegen den wind:
du fhrst keine zu engen radien.
das problem bei dir wird der komplette ablauf sein. du ballerst volles rohr in die kurve, berziehst dein segel aber nicht und kannst dich somit auch nicht nach vorne lehnen. die schultern und hften sind richtung bug gedreht und du hast den ganzen druck auf dem hinteren bein.
dadurch verlierst du so schnell speed, dass die zentrifugalkraft irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, um dich auf dem brett zu halten und du fllst in die kurvenmitte. zustzlich hast du die kante nicht im wasser und es reicht ein kleiner chop, um dich abzuwerfen.

----------


## beckmatt

Respekt, ich hab ja schon einige "Halsentipps" gelesen, aber so detailliert  - noch nie! Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob soetwas etwas bringt - da istwahrschenlich jeder anders gelagert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, deinen Text auswendig zu lernen und das dan auf dem Wasser abzuspulen. Ich gehe eher nach dem trial und error Prinzip vor - allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass zweidrittel meiner Halsen wahrschinlich nach wie vor aussehen wie Video zwei. Die Geschichte mitt dem Lastwechse werde ich auf jeden Fall mal verstrkt ausprobieren, ich glaube, so hnliche Ideen habe ich auf dem Wasser auch schon entwickelt. aber ich finds echt enorm, wie du diese Ablufe schildern kannst. Ich wsste jetzt auf anhieb nicht mal, ob ich den vorderen oder den hinteren Fuss zuerst rausneheme... 

CU on the water!

----------


## herrzitrone

@beckmatt:
 :Big Smile:  danke fr die blumen, ist berufskrankheit. ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein bayerischer surfer und habs am ammersee gelernt. das heit, dass ich, bis es die formulaboards gab, vielleicht zehnmal im jahr im gleiten war und dann willste natrlich heizen und nicht halsen ben und dauernd auf die fresse fallen. nur so lernt man die halse nie. 
mit dem text hast du natrlich recht. es bringt gar nix, wenn man das jetzt alles auswendig lernt und dann versucht auf dem wasser umzusetzen.
ich hab viel rumgetftelt an dem manver und meiner erfahrung nach ist das einzige, was es wirklich bringt, die steigerung der wiederholungsfrequenz und das ben an land.

halsen ben auf dem wasser hat zwei groe nachteile.
erstens wirst du schnell mde, weil du mehr druck im segel hast und dich auch auf andere dinge, wie brettkontrolle und ben konzentrieren musst. zweitens musst du zwischen den manvern ja auch hhe laufen und wenn du notwasserst, musst du erstmal wieder wasserstarten.
das alles hat zur folge, dass die wiederholungsrate sinkt und somit kannst du dir die bewegungen niemals ins unterbewusstsein hmmern.
ich behaupte mal, dass ein windsurfer, der vielleicht zweimal im jahr zwei wochen im urlaub aufs wasser kommt, die halse niemals lernen wird, einfach desswegen, weil er den menschlichen lernprozess genau da abbricht, wos wichtig wird: bei der automatisierung. 
man surft sich erstmal ein paar tage ein, dann fngt man an zu ben und fliegt ein paar tage auf die fresse. dann hat man die ersten lernerfolge...und der urlaub ist vorbei. bis man dann das nchste mal aufs wasser kommt, hat man alles schon wieder vergessen und man fngt von vorne an.

mir gings da genauso und selbst als ich dann angefangen hab, whrend des studiums als surflehrer zu arbeiten, konnt ich die halsen nach der saison immer noch nicht durchgleiten.
dann rollsurfer gebaut (altes skateboard, alurohre mit schlauchschellen an den achsen befestigt und mit ner schraube gesichert, dann luftreifen von ner sackkarre drauf und mit splinten gesichert. zuletzt noch nen mastfuss vor die vorderachse geschraubt und fertig. kostet knapp 70EUR und ist nach ner halben stunde erledigt), und mal ein paar wochen gebt. danach konnt ich halsen zirkeln, ich habs fast nicht geglaubt  :Big Smile: 

der rollsurfer hebt die wiederholungsfrequenz enorm an. du hast nicht so viel druck im segel und luft mhelos hhe. und das beste: weil du mit dem ding sogar in schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren kannst (stell das kleinste segel drauf, das du hast), bst du die halse wie in zeitlupe...und wenns schief geht, absteigen umdrehen nochmal probiern.

so, langer text, aber ich seh grad wir haben neun knoten am herrschinger kreuz. formulaboard und 12.5er....ich muss weg  :Big Smile: 

P.S.: wenn du auf dem wasser bst, spielt das material eine groe rolle.
nimm kein heizergerdel (kleines brett, kleine finne und groes segel) sondern ein groes brett und das kleinste segel (manverlappen, keine camper), mit dem du grade ins gleiten kommst. je weniger druck du hast, desto einfacher.
in punkto brett nimm maximal 120Liter (je nach krpergewicht halt) und halt dich fern von WideStyleboards, wie Formulaklotren oder Freeracebrettern.
die dinger halst man nochmal ein bisserl anders, weil du die boards nicht auf die kante kriegst, aber trotzdem druck auf den mastfu brauchst, damit sich das heck nicht festsaugt. zudem stehst du relativ quer zum brett und in dieser krperhaltung ist es ziemlich schwer, das segel zu berziehen. eigentlich gleitet man auf diesen dingern nur mit racejibes richtig durch.

und nochwas: der vordere fu bleibt bei der powerhalse in den schlaufen  :Wink:

----------


## Willi Wusel

Super Anleitung fr die durchgeglittene Halse HerrZitrone.

Halse klappt bei mir schon gut, aber noch nicht gecarvt. Ich probier mal den Lastwechsel wie von Dir beschrieben.

VG

Willi

----------

